# 32" LCD Black & White Horizontal Lines Only



## flecks (Mar 8, 2010)

i have an hp lc3260n 32" LCD screen and upon powering up it shows black and white horizontal lines through the entire screen then fades to black after 5 seconds. It seems as though the power stays on, however no picture or on screen display. I have checked most connections and no visible damage. Any idea before I start buying parts, thank you in advance.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have no direct experience with these units. I'd be checking power supplies and getting out my capacitor tester. Bad caps are among the few common failures likely to account for that kind of problem that are easy in this type of set. That is, if you have the right equipment. If you don't have a good tester that at least does ESR, and/or a scope, it really may be just expensive guesswork. Call around to the local shops and see what they charge for estimates.


----------



## kahlil88 (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you ever manage to fix yours? I just got a unit of the same model with the same problem. The original owner made some attempts to repair it and gave up. He replaced the inverter board, and upon quick inspection it looks like he tried re-capping the old board. Had a friend look at it and he noticed one of the chips on the scaler board (part no. OEC7163A-005) was abnormally hot and suspected it to be the cause. Just ordered a replacement, waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## kahlil88 (Sep 21, 2011)

Same symptom after replacing the scaler board, replaced the power supply board and got NOTHING on the screen. As I was taking it apart, I discovered a very large rust spot just below the screen, which leads me to wonder if there was a liquid spill or something that killed the LCD itself.


----------

